# Happy Thamksgiving....



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

to my fellow Bimmerfest shutterbugs. :thumbup:

Regards....JL


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

SRFast said:


> to my fellow Bimmerfest shutterbugs. :thumbup:
> 
> Regards....JL


we need a picture of the turkey.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Dave,
Here's your turkey picture:










Enjoy....JL


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

SRFast said:


> Dave,
> Here's your turkey picture:
> 
> 
> ...


:yikes:


----------

